# Dressage saddle



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to have a old Crosby Freestyle that I bought second hand for about 350$ . it was a really nice starter saddle, and I sold it for what I paid for it, a few years later.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this one has a tear on the seat, which you could cover in tape . IF you want a cheap one for just learning in, this might work.

Crosby Dressage Saddle | eBay

Make sure they guarantee the tree is not broken.


this one is much better:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crosby-Prix...761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b2619a41


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks. Of course neither one of those say what size tree it is!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Does Pessoa even make dressage saddles? Never heard about them frankly. 

Puddi, if your finances are limited go with the used one instead of new junk. Collegiate, MT, Crosby, Stubben - you can find something very reasonable priced and in a good shape.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Does Pessoa even make dressage saddles? Never heard about them frankly.
> 
> Puddi, if your finances are limited go with the used one instead of new junk. Collegiate, MT, Crosby, Stubben - you can find something very reasonable priced and in a good shape.



Forgive me. I don't know why I said Pessoa. It was late and I had looked at a ton of saddles that were dressage and all purpose. :?


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Pessoa does make dressage saddles, FWIW. Not that that's super relevant to the discussion, just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DraftXDressage said:


> Pessoa does make dressage saddles, FWIW. Not that that's super relevant to the discussion, just wanted to clear that up.


I looked that up and they indeed have them on Pessoa site. I wonder if they are not popular or what, because while I've seen lots of jumping, I've never seen a dressage one in any store around.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never seen one IRL either. I think they are a fairly recent addition to the Pessoa product line.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Puddintat said:


> Thanks. Of course neither one of those say what size tree it is!!



I was just looking at those. One has the size as 17.5 and the other is a 17.

I asked.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DraftXDressage said:


> I think they are a fairly recent addition to the Pessoa product line.


I bet so. I remember checking their site several years back, and don't recall seeing any. Although may be I just missed it.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm selling my wintec dressage saddle because it's too small for me. Here is the link if your interested. http://www.horseforum.com/tack-equipment-classifieds/f-s-pa-16-5-wintec-131902/


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I'm selling my wintec dressage saddle because it's too small for me. Here is the link if your interested. http://www.horseforum.com/tack-equipment-classifieds/f-s-pa-16-5-wintec-131902/



I would if my bum was a bit smaller. Thanks, though.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

If you're looking for something cheap & functional, I'd go with a Wintec 500 Dressage saddle. They fit a lot of horses (unlike most cheap brands), they're pretty nice to ride in, and they're very hard wearing. 

You can sometimes find nice used saddles for cheap, although it's very rare to find one of the really good brands in acceptable condition in the lower price range. Good brands to look for are County, Passier, and some of the older Collegiates. Steer away from Collegiates made in the last 5 years (they're made by a different company now), Crosbys, and Courbettes- they're all made with ridiculously narrow gullets (regardless of tree size) that just never works right on any horse. 

Good luck in your search, saddle shopping is hell. 

Of course, if you up your price range, you can always check out mine! LOL Balance International Matrix GP/Dressage Saddle - XX-Wide - C Seat - Havanna | eBay


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

We have some great saddles at great prices! I ride in them all the time, and love them all, if you have any questions please let me know!


----------



## moking (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a roosli pilatus for sale on ebay. It's a great saddle. This one was custom made for my high-withered thoroughbred. Doesn't fit my new guy, so I regretfully have to sell. Lovely saddle. Excellent condition. It has a 17.5 seat, narrow tree, narrow twist, and was produced in 2007.


----------



## farmranch (Nov 18, 2007)

*Get a fitting done first*

Before you buy any saddle, hire a fitter to find out what you need. Most have quite a few saddles to try and many have adjustable saddles, which they can adjust until it feels just right. Then when you are looking you will know seat size, flap length and position, gullet width, all very important if you are going to expect your horse to move comfortably. Do not buy a saddle that doesn't fit, no matter how cheap it is. You may not be able to afford the saddles they sell, but it will give you something to shoot for. I met the County fitter at a barn and paid the $125.00. it was the best money I ever spent. Also I know someday I am going to own a "Perfection" saddle, I never felt anything like that before.


----------

